

ASUS to provide a bootloader unlocking mechanism for Transformer Prime - bergie
http://www.slashgear.com/asus-transformer-prime-ics-due-jan-12-plus-warranty-killing-bootloader-unlock-03205655/

======
mdwrigh2
Conversation on it here as well: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3420358>

